# 2005 Look 585



## jobster (Jan 7, 2009)

Other than paint/color scheme, is there any difference between a 2005 model 585 frameset and a 2008 model? (I'm speaking of the "standard" model, not the Ultra.)


----------



## 1speed (Mar 31, 2006)

jobster said:


> Other than paint/color scheme, is there any difference between a 2005 model 585 frameset and a 2008 model? (I'm speaking of the "standard" model, not the Ultra.)


As long as you compare the 585 Origin to the older one, there are no differences except the cosmetic. The Ultra is more rigid and the Optimum have a more relaxed position.


----------



## mds (Dec 16, 2008)

I also believe the 2005 and 2008 are the same. However, the 2009 is a little different - it includes the Ergopost 4 seatpost and uses Look's Head Fit headset.


----------

